# MBTI as Vocaloid Songs



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

ENTJ: World Domination: How-To-Kagamine Rin-Len




INFJ: Lost One's Weeping-Kagamine Rin




ESFP: The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku-Hatsune Miku




ISFJ: Rolling Girl-Hatsune Miku





Give me your suggestions for other types!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I know you already have songs listed for these types, but...

ESFP 4





ISFJ 1


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

drop-pop candy: ESFP
raspberry monster: INFP
trashy innocence: ISFP
anomaly of the fool/fools are attracted to anomalies (i really like this song): ISTP maybe? i have no idea, english lyrics are hard to find, too.
outer science: ENTJ
toumei answer: INTP (shintaro is an INTP and since we see it through his eyes, that's probably why...)

anyone got any ideas for undead enemy or panda hero? undead enemy is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

I love this one, it's essentially an argument between an ENTP (Rin) and an ESTJ (Len), very aptly named "Childish War."


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> ENTJ: World Domination: How-To-Kagamine Rin-Len
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the lost one's weeping Fi as hell? I mean it stinks of it. Sounds like a really stressed INTJ w/ probably an abusive home, or a teen Fi, possibly INFP. What makes you think It's written by an INFJ?


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Unhealthy ENFP, or an unhealthy ENTJ...? There are frequent uses of Fi and Ni (Yes Ni, the sarcastic part of Ni) but Ne could work as well..., but I noticed unhealthy ENTJ could act the same...





Meltdown is definitely a depressed Ti. Suits Rin as a singer since she's an ENTP herself. I notice her focus on outer objects such as city lights, lighter, clocks, TV, fusion reactors to express her feelings. She doesn't "directly" talk about herself, doesnt use "I feel; hurt". There are multiple uses of Ne and Fe as well. INTP. (This song could also be possibly Fi on the other hand...)


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

bruh said:


> Isn't the lost one's weeping Fi as hell? I mean it stinks of it. Sounds like a really stressed INTJ w/ probably an abusive home, or a teen Fi, possibly INFP. What makes you think It's written by an INFJ?


I interpreted the song as INFJ because it mirrors the INFJ's frustrations of having their Ni unable to be read and undervalued by those around them.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

i also think lost one's weeping is INFP as hell.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Yay, Vocaloid! I was heavily into yuyoyuppe when I was 13-14. This here's probably my favourite song of his and I interpret it as xSTP.






What do you guys think of his music, namely his lyrics? They sound Ni-heavy to me, with a splash of Fi, both having extreme emo episodes. 


* *


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Innogen said:


> Yay, Vocaloid! I was heavily into yuyoyuppe when I was 13-14. This here's probably my favourite song of his and I interpret it as xSTP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has ESTP written all over it.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

astrolamb said:


> I love this one, it's essentially an argument between an ENTP (Rin) and an ESTJ (Len), very aptly named "Childish War."


That song is SO ENTP vs. ESTJ!


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

Yay Vocaloid!

I'm gonna post these, and some songs later.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AndyBeanz (Feb 15, 2016)

xD funny post


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> Yay Vocaloid!
> 
> I'm gonna post these, and some songs later.


The only one of those songs that I like has what is probably my least favorite type. Or actually, I'm starting to learn to appreciate ESFJs now that I'm friends with one, but she's the only deep ESFJ I've ever met. Most of them are just so cheesy they make me want to die. Kind of like most of these songs. So, that's really ironic. I mean, the INTJ song is _tolerable_ and I've never heard the INTP one but there's a song I like that has the same title as it. Maybe I like Alice Of Human Sacrifice because while Miku is an ESFJ in that song, Kaito is an INFP, but it's more likely that I just like it because it's horror. That's usually the reason why I like any Vocaloid songs.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


>


There's no way Rin and Len have the same personality type, but ISFP is a fair combination of their personalities. Rin is most consistently an ESFP, and she's also my favorite Vocaloid because she is such an unhealthy 4 in Daughter Of Evil. Len is usually either an INTP or an ISFJ.

And as an INFP, from what I've seen of Yowane, she's portrayed more often as an INFJ.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

entp- Insanity -sfa2 miki


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

FelixFahrenheit said:


> entp- Insanity -sfa2 miki


Here's my thought process when I listen to that song:

Wouldn't it be great to just get high and forget reality!? (Ne)
But, wouldn't there be consequences? (Te)
I already know that everybody thinks I'm insane... Do I really want to contribute more to that? (Si)
No! Everybody already sees me as a retard! I have to prove that I can function as a normal human being! (Fi)


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> There's no way Rin and Len have the same personality type, but ISFP is a fair combination of their personalities. Rin is most consistently an ESFP, and she's also my favorite Vocaloid because she is such an unhealthy 4 in Daughter Of Evil. Len is usually either an INTP or an ISFJ.
> 
> And as an INFP, from what I've seen of Yowane, she's portrayed more often as an INFJ.


I think Rin and Len are a combo here; they'd be hard to separate. Yowane I think is an INFJ too.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

bruh said:


> Meltdown is definitely a depressed Ti. Suits Rin as a singer since she's an ENTP herself. I notice her focus on outer objects such as city lights, lighter, clocks, TV, fusion reactors to express her feelings. She doesn't "directly" talk about herself, doesnt use "I feel; hurt". There are multiple uses of Ne and Fe as well. INTP. (This song could also be possibly Fi on the other hand...)


I'm and ENTP, and that is perhaps my most favorite Vocaloid song. I'm an ENTP with moderate Fi use, and can be INFP-ish at times, so this song as a depressed Ti is pretty accurate. It's an extraverted song, but not ENFP-ish, so I'd agree on it being an ENTP-INFP song.


----------

